# Help! Help!



## BrookeHatchett (Dec 12, 2021)

So i recently bought a used 2005 Nissan Murano. Drives great, great condition 125k miles. I ran my obd scanner just out of curiousity and found a few codes regaurding the crankshaft sensor, replaced it and it drove even smoother







and got rid of some of the codes.

Today, out of nowhere it felt as if the transmission "slipped" and i could no longer get over 45 without being at 5k RPM. Scanned again and now there are more codes... Any ideas on what exactly could be the problem? I know one sensor can solve alot of issues and dont want to go down this road of expensive sensors just to find out theres a bigger overall issue that is causing this. 
Any Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You almost certainly have a slipping tranny. You sort of have to guess with the older CVT's because they don't have judder-detection logic like later models, but P1705 is a Valve Body code and the P1715 is what happens when the turbine and input shaft speed sensors don't match. Together that almost always indicates a slipping CVT belt. You can try changing out the fluid but I'm not hopeful it will help. It's likely your tranny is dying.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That U1000 code is telling you something. If the CAN lines are not talking, then the ECU will most likely go into "fail safe" mode. When you replaced the crank sensor, you may have disturbed the CAN lines.


----------



## BrookeHatchett (Dec 12, 2021)

The CAN codes have been there since the begining, had the communication code and a ton of sensor codes so i chose to address the easier of the two. Not sure if i mentioned it in my OP but there are NO dash lights on at all. If my trans were failing I think there would be a light. 
New information though:
When the rpms drop and start acting funny the car has a singular little rev feeling... I just pull over and turn it off and back on and issues disapear.
Ive done alot of research on differnt forums and what not. Starting to wonder if this could possibly be symptoms of a grounding issue, power not reaching the trans like it should? Not very educated on com bus system or electric. Apprently nissan is known for wiring issues. Thoughts? Could an electrical grounding issue cause weird irregular trans symotoms?

Trying to decide if I should add my own grounds or just take it to a shop and risk them replacing stuff i dont really need


----------



## BrookeHatchett (Dec 12, 2021)

Also want to add that the codes come and go.... 
I scanned today and have ABS, P1715,P1700, and the U1000

3 days ago, throttle, p1700, speed sensor, IPDM codes 

Day before that only had a CAN code. 

It would be heck of alot easier to diagnose the issue if the car would just make up its mind 😅


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have a problem with the charging system that's causing all these random DTCs popping up. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts. A battery should have a static charge of 12.3-12.8 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Not all trans codes will light the MIL. In fact, with CVT's, most of them won't.


----------

